# Game in or near Boston



## thol (Nov 1, 2005)

I've been playing with my old high school group for the last year or so, once a month, and the game went well, but for some reason everyone wanted to go back to 1st edition. ????

So, I chose not to continue with that and am looking for a new game to get in on. I'd prefer weeknights, although weekends are doable if they aren't every week.

A little about me... I'm 31 and married and I live and work in Watertown. I just moved from Allston, and I'd be up for a game that's anywhere in the Boston/Cambridge/Waltham/Newton/Somerville area. I've been playing RPGs for about 20 years, including AD&D, 2nd, 3rd, 3.5, Modern, Cyberpunk, etc.

I like a good mix of RP, combat, problem solving, and I like games that are sometimes outside the box.

If anyone has a spot open for a trial run, please let me know!


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey.
We currently have a group that meets weekly on Sundays.  We usually play in Cambridge, though we're hoping to move it to Waltham.

We have 6 total players, 3 of them steady, and we are currently running a "Mindnight" campaign, though we've played other games and systems, too.

If you'd like more info, feel free to Email/PM me.

Later,
Rich
(AKA ShadowDenizen)


----------

